# Doing Masters degree in Germany



## sreekanthv_82 (Feb 27, 2015)

Hello All,

I have been applying to jobs in Germany in my field-mechanical engineering, without much success for the last 3 months. For all the jobs I applied, I am getting standard rejection replies saying that they are not able to offer any position. All this even after I scrutinise the job description thoroughly and apply only to those that match my profile well. One employer even replied that they have candidates with similar profile as mine but located closer to them.

Now I am seriously considering the possibility of studying a Masters somewhat related to my present job profile. I reckon that by studying I get to further my educational qualification, gain advantage in German job market by having a German university degree. But the flipside is that I have 12 years of work experience behind me and by the time I finish the studies, I would have been 35-36 years old.

My question here is: Will my 12 years work experience be an advantage or does it make me too old to compete with young grads when I begin to search for jobs after finishing masters. Will my age be a deciding factor when searching or jobs? Do the employers in Germany prefer younger graduates ?

Regards,


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

German employers prefer young people with a good university degree, lots of work experience, excellent German language skills and an EU citizenship or work permit in hand.
However, if they cannot find such a candidate, they will lower their standard and accept less perfect ones. Depending on where you stand in these matters, you may or may not have a chance.


----------



## sreekanthv_82 (Feb 27, 2015)

beppi said:


> German employers prefer young people with a good university degree, lots of work experience, excellent German language skills and an EU citizenship or work permit in hand.


@beppi, thanks for your reply. With respect to my age, will I qualify as being young ?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

That depends on the other applicants the employer received letters from ...


----------



## sandeepkhaira (May 30, 2012)

Sreekanth, as you have lot of work experience then definitely it will be advantageous to you to get admission in good university and then landing in a suitable job. I see germany is getting quite international and english speakers are getting job. problem could be something else. I think you need to analyse everything you present to the employers if you are looking for job now.


----------

